# FOOD



## Joe2 (Feb 11, 2007)

What is your favorate food? Mine is got to be steak. mmmmm.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Any kind of sea food. Lobster, Crab, Clams, Muscles, Oysters, Shrimp, Octopus, Squid, and any kind of fish.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

Mexican. Authentic Mexican. Homemade tortillas, enchiladas, chalupas, huevos, rice, pollo, any kind of salsa, tamales. You name it.

And I'm a sucker for a good hamburger and BBQ ribs slow cooked on a wet smoker.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2007)

Torillas are great but a good steak is awesome as is a good piece of chicken or pasta or many deserts.... I could go on


----------



## mkloby (Feb 11, 2007)

All I need is a rare cheeseburger and I'm fat and happy


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 11, 2007)

Ribeye Steaks, Lobster, Shrimp, Crabs, Snapper, Blackfish and Ahi Tuna...


----------



## Erich (Feb 11, 2007)

Tuna ? BBQ salmon man ......... a little butter, maybe a lemon wedgy, and a good looking buxom woman served up hot on a platter and ......... *


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

Whoah Erich...calm down there are children here...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 11, 2007)

Tuna is the gift of the Gods Erich... Plus, theres more Tuna in the Gulf than there are Salmon...


----------



## Erich (Feb 11, 2007)

oppppppppppps sorry guys . yes you need to cook Tuna in a special way, personally it's not for me, but Salmon on the west coast ocean and rivers is pure joy...think we can agree Fish is great, heck I even enjoy fresh cod


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

I love Tuna but I too prefer Salmon. Better flavor in my opinion. All fish and seafood are gifts from the gods though...


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 11, 2007)

Tuna is best eaten raw, just lightly seared on each side, with some soy sauce/teriyaki, wasabi and fresh ginger....

I have 2 steaks in the freezer as we speak.... I think I know what Im havin for dinner...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

Deep fried halibut cheeks with frites.


----------



## Udet (Feb 11, 2007)

Matt, hey have you by chance lived in Mexico?

You know the names of so many dishes; say, which tortilla did you like the best? the corn flour tortilla or the wheat flour tortilla?

I lived in the capital city of that country for a few years and it was not until i went up north the state of Sonora -to discover the Sonoran desert- that i first came across wheat flour tortillas. Delicious!

Although i found both to very good of course i can say i had a slight preference for wheat flour tortillas.

The wheat flour tortillas are a Northern Mexico creation; large numbers of europeans settled there in the last part of the XIX century and also after their revolution during the 1920s. Being loyal to their wheat-culture is that a group of female settlers came up with the wheat flour tortilla.

Mexican cuisine was an interesting experience...so rich and vast -even if i am not that much into spicy food-. Did you try any of those chili sauces they prepare in the Caribbean Sea? Holy, it is hell in your mouth.

Did you know the Mexicans and the Chinese produce some of the spiciest and hottest dishes on earth?

If you ask me i will tell Mexican cuisine can clearly be ranked as one of the most delicious and interesting cuisines in the planet; in Europe you can have several types of bread to have your meal...in Mexico you can also have several types of bread and, depending on your choice and the dish on the table, tortillas.

It was amazing to discover people in Nothern Mexico could regard the dishes of southern mexico as alien food and could look at the served plate with an expression of horror on their faces, two entirely different worlds, as if we were referring to two different nations.

My favorite food hands down is Japanese...i am an expert cook. At my kitchen i have virtually all the necessary ingredients, tools and gadgets to make any Japanese dish.

Everything that comes from the sea is a favorite; if i recall correctly there is only one sea produce i have not yet tried that much: seawater.


----------



## R-2800 (Feb 11, 2007)

chicken fried steak or Chicken Tenders


----------



## Erich (Feb 11, 2007)

ok that's it, I'm having dinner ........NOW


----------



## Udet (Feb 11, 2007)

Primus...raw fish, soy sauce, fresh ginger and wasabi? Super.

Do you know what _Chirashi_ is?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 11, 2007)

Udet said:


> Do you know what Chirashi is?


Yea Adrian, its damn good, just leave out the Eel and Mushrooms and Im good to go...


----------



## Erich (Feb 11, 2007)

oh man grilled shrums in garlic butter............hey thanks for talking me into that for the morrows BBQ in the rain


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

Udet. A man is truly what he eats. Unfortunately, I must confess that my lack of sexual conquests forces me to admit that mexican food is my true culinary love. Wish it weren't so. I'm not worthy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 12, 2007)

A good roast duck. Or a curry...Still trying to persuade my mum to make a duck curry, but she doesnt wanna shell out the money for a duck...
Also like Lasagne, and Calzone's are fabulous.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 12, 2007)

Duck is very nice, especially a freshly killed one.


----------



## Joe2 (Feb 12, 2007)

All this talk about food is making me hungry. And i think im starting to drool....


----------



## Udet (Feb 13, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Yea Adrian, its damn good, just leave out the Eel and Mushrooms and Im good to go...



So you dont like eel eh...i could have eel for breakfast, lunch, supper and dinner 7 days a week until the end of my times. 

Really, when it comes to food i do not get tired of saying Japanese is my citizenship; Chirashi is my favorite _zushi_ dish but also _Agemono_ is an unbearable temptation...but back to Chirashi-zushi, it is so easy to prepare, and once you have gathered the necessary ingredients your dish can be ready in less than 10 minutes. If you have a japanese knifew it gets even better, i have 3 japanese knifes...two for sashimi (yanagiba-bocho) and one for filetting (deba-bocho).

It makes my mouth water...to have that large japanese bowl filled with rice topped with no less than 6 types of fish, plus eel, octopus, clams, crab, salmon roe -ikura-, tamago, sea urchin -natural viagra as jap zushi chefs call it-, shrimp, lobster, so many colors and flavours.

There is another thing i must say regarding sea food...although of different cooking methods and styles, very few places on earth will match the way mexicans prepare and cook sea food, especially in the Northwest -the Baja Californias-...you name it they got it over there.

Matt...ok i do not think i understood you but did you notice you did not answer any of my questions?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2007)

I too like eel especially when it is smoked.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 13, 2007)

Man, I haven't eaten eel since I was a kid. I used to catch them under warves and along the shore where I grew up. Fresh water eels are good too, but they don't usually get quite as big. At least not in these parts. I used to see the odd mutant though. I like eel either smoked or fresh, but I do find smoked eel a bit tastier. It can be a bit rubbery, but good.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 13, 2007)

Ugh, eel makes me want to blow chunks...


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 13, 2007)

Bay Oysters.

Fine chopped red onion
Smoked streaky bacon

Finely chop both and place on BBQ hot plate until cooked.

Spoon over a dozen or so of these suckers in the shell.
Clevedon Coast Oysters
(just around the corner from my town.)

Drizzle Kikoman (or any good batch brewed soy sauce) over the oysters and place on the hot plate until the sauce starts to bubble.

Serve with an ice cold medium to dark beer.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 14, 2007)

Had a damn good fillet steak for tea...Melted the moment in ouched my tongue...Wonderful...


----------



## ndicki (Feb 14, 2007)

Compo goulash is very nice...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Bay Oysters.
> 
> Fine chopped red onion
> Smoked streaky bacon
> ...




Oysters are great but I prefer them raw on the half shell. I can litterally eat them by the dozen.


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 14, 2007)

Adler.

That oyster shop is about 3 miles from home. Trust me, I eat a LOT of the product.

After all someone has to do quality control.  

Google Earth.
36 56 53 60 South
175 06 28 56 East 

is the factory and shop.

The waters all around the islands are my stomping grounds for fishing.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

Damn Damn Damn! There was a great sea food place when I lived in Alabama. Damn I loved eating there. Had great oysters and crabs. Man the best place I ate though was outside of Washington DC called the Dancing Crab. It looked like a bumb hole in the wall but the Crabs were the best!

Speaking of good sea food though, tomorrow night I am eating Muscles in a White Wine Sauce! Damn I cant wait.


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 15, 2007)

Kingfish steaks tonight.

Caught a 35 pounder on an early morning fish today off the top of Waiheke Island.

Life is good.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2007)

That does sound great! I cant wait till my Muscles tonight!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2007)

Sweet and Sour pork with rice.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 16, 2007)

I could have sworn I smelt my mum making a Shepards pie for tea, and I did, but only for her and Dad, I got a pizza. WHAT? Why dont I get shepards pie too?!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn those Muscles last night were Great. The sauce was seasoned just right and had plenty of garlic and was great for dipping bread in afterwards.


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

cheddar cheese said:


> I could have sworn I smelt my mum making a Shepards pie for tea, and I did, but only for her and Dad, I got a pizza. WHAT? Why dont I get shepards pie too?!




Tell her so, CC. She would likely be duly impressed that you even care.


----------



## Udet (Feb 17, 2007)

Matt...did you read my questions?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

Most likely not...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

Gonna make some chicken wings today with my home made Honey BBQ glaze.


----------



## Erich (Feb 18, 2007)

what, in Germany, good grief.....no Sauerbraten today Chris ? oh the shame of it .....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

I like having different things. I dont eat German food every day. I had Sauerbraten last week.


----------



## Udet (Feb 19, 2007)

Udet said:


> Matt, hey have you by chance lived in Mexico?
> 
> You know the names of so many dishes; say, which tortilla did you like the best? the corn flour tortilla or the wheat flour tortilla?



Matt, can you read this?


----------



## k9kiwi (Feb 20, 2007)

Last night the Missus informed me we were having "French Lamb Cutlets".

After I enquired "How do they catch the sheep when they keep running away"

She explained that it is a lean cut with most of the fat removed.

Now its not MEAT if there isn't fat on it. you can't fool me.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 20, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I like having different things. I dont eat German food every day. I had Sauerbraten last week.



There is a place in Dallas called Kuby's that I have eaten at every Friday for about 6 years now. It's the best German food I have ever found. Even people from Germany that can't speak a lick of english come in there and tell the waitresses the food is VERY good. They have a deli also and we help ourselves to imported chocolates, marzapan, and other goodies. The best time of year is Xmas time when they have all the holiday goodies.

mmmmmmm Kubyyyyyyyyyssss! Carl Kuby is a genious.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

I have been to a few good German places when I lived in the US. 

Thats the great thing about having lived over here all my life and having a German wife. We have all the great recipes from Oma and will sure to make lots of German food after we move to Alaska.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 21, 2007)

Oma's? I wonder if that is the same place/recipes they use at a German diner in New Braunsfels, Texas called Oma's Haus. That is one bad ass place to eat!!!! Almost as good as Kuby's.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 21, 2007)

Oma is the German word for Grandmother.

Oma's House litterally translates to Grandmother's House.


----------

